# Yes No Maybe... Judging the GSD



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Judge seminar video 2006

2006 Judges Education Seminar


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks Samba, I forgot this was on the GSDCA site, I enjoyed it.
I wish I could run like that in the big rings.


----------

